# Temporary Covid scheme



## Marley2020 (5 Aug 2020)

Can an employer use the Temporary Covid scheme to pay holiday pay?
if an employee is due 350 euro under the scheme but only works twenty hours at ten euros per hour can the employer use previous holiday entitlement to make up the hours?


----------

